# Uploading to Instagram from a desktop or laptop



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Sep 7, 2020)

How are you uploading your photos from a desktop or laptop  (in my case, Windows 10) to Instagram?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 8, 2020)

With the LR/Instagram plugin https://www.lrinstagram.com/
Some people do mention problems with it but i'm using it without issues on the latest LrC and Windows 10


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 8, 2020)

I now export from LR and then use my web browser, Chrome, switching it into Developer Tools mode and pretending to be an iPhone.


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Sep 9, 2020)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> With the LR/Instagram plugin LR/Instagram - Lightroom Publish Plugin for Instagram
> Some people do mention problems with it but i'm using it without issues on the latest LrC and Windows 10


From the website: "Service Note:  Instagram has updated their protocol and currently plugin does not work. 
We are investigating the issue and the plugin will be updated when a fix is available.   "


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, thats what the note said but i’m sharing my personal experience with the plugin without problems. That is with the most recent versions of windows 10 and Lightroom Classic


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 9, 2020)

Richard/Roelof, are you each using the most recent version of that plugin?


----------



## Dick.E.Hoskins (Sep 9, 2020)

Richard Hoskins said:


> From the website: "Service Note:  Instagram has updated their protocol and currently plugin does not work.
> We are investigating the issue and the plugin will be updated when a fix is available.   "


I gather you are using it in spite of the warning. In that case I'll give it a try.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 9, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> Richard/Roelof, are you each using the most recent version of that plugin?


With my fingers crossed i updated my LrC recently because of the warning but i didn't dare to upgrade the plugin also. I'm still using v0.6.1582


----------



## tcnphoto (Oct 8, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> I now export from LR and then use my web browser, Chrome, switching it into Developer Tools mode and pretending to be an iPhone.


I do this too but it is a pain as it takes way too many steps.  There really needs to be a reliable plug-in.  The one I use for SmugMug works perfectly.  I'll also point out that the option to have multiple photos in the same post is not available using this "pretend" method.


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 8, 2020)

Recently i not only switched LrC version but also to a completely new computer. The  LR/Instagram plugin does his job as always without problems.
Did you test it out?


----------



## tcnphoto (Oct 8, 2020)

I didn't because the download page at LRinstagram.com boldly says that it currently does not work.  Several other posts and I think the adobe site says same.  Did you redownload it just recently for your new computer and it worked?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Oct 8, 2020)

I reused a previously downloaded one (v0.6.1582)


----------

